# Diamond Back Cool Streak



## marching_out (Jan 14, 2018)

Picked this up yesterday. Has to be one of the ugliest bikes of all time. It appears to be complete. If anyone is familiar with these, let me know your thoughts on the year. I'm guessing 86 or 87. Haven't got the serial number off it yet. Not sure what I'll do with it. May flip it when the weather warms up.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jan 14, 2018)

Miami Vice colors! A lot of tasty pieces there! Handle bars are my favorite style!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramerica93 (May 30, 2018)

Still have it, for sale? Thx Jerry


----------



## marching_out (May 31, 2018)

Kramerica93 said:


> Still have it, for sale? Thx Jerry



Sold it about two weeks ago.


----------



## Kramerica93 (Jun 1, 2018)

marching_out said:


> Sold it about two weeks ago.



Ok thank you.


----------

